
C++ proposals please - sbmassey
http://meetingcpp.com/index.php/br/items/c-proposals-please.html
======
fiedzia
> A simple 2d drawing API for C++ takes slowly shape > With 183 pages > This
> seems currently not to include text rendering.

183 pages describing "simple 2d drawing api"?

